# Well I was asked



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Not the best pics-But I dont care-LOL
Hard tank to get shots of in said location-
Anyhow though-

View attachment 183575

View attachment 183576


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

sweet that's a monster in there  nice setup


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words-

Have to keep it open for my big guy....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice setup man







love the big boss in there


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Woo those are some big fish in there, is that your monster pacu? I luv the effect of the blue a lot it looks really good.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

very nice clown knife, one of my fav fish. how big is it?

cool EBJD as well. the color on it looks amazing.

as far as the pacu, if you ever wanna throw him in with my huge rhom, let me know...haha, that is how i feel about those.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

why so hateful against pacu? dont tell me your riding on the pacu are for pussies bandwagon  !? i loved my pacu's they are awesome fish!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

How about the lights on in the place so we can get a better perspective there AK?
I've seen this before....Pacu isn't any smaller thats for sure!
What else is in there?
Is that a Pleco in the background?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

No0dles said:


> why so hateful against pacu? dont tell me your riding on the pacu are for pussies bandwagon  !? i loved my pacu's they are awesome fish!


way too big, ugly, and should have been born a rhom. i don't hate them that much, i guess that's the choice for a community or semi-aggressive tank. they just seem like a piranha gone awry. it's also unfortunate rhoms can't get 2+ feet in captivity, like that. seems like a dull rhom.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

eh, not all are dull! they are awesome fish if you ask me! it's not everyone's cup of tea though i was just curious as to why you didn't like them.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

AK you mind if I steal your idea? What shade of blue is that?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ja said:


> AK you mind if I steal your idea? What shade of blue is that?


Blue what-
Background I have no clue-

Lights-Good luck getting me to spill my combo on them......


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Awesome tank and fish AK, I'm jealous :laugh:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Feefa said:


> Awesome tank and fish AK, I'm jealous :laugh:


Thanks-

Dont be jealous-it's a total pain in my ass to own this tank.....


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

NiCe AK
Whats next on the list of tanks to do?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> NiCe AK
> Whats next on the list of tanks to do?


Thanks Pete-

I got to move some stock around next actually-My GT is starting to pick on my Eel-So is has gotta go....Gonna toss him into my 500 and bring my freddy home....

Other than that-I have been selling tanks recently-
I'm getting ready to overhaul my reef tank as well....Just makeing the setup's more simple I guess one could say...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> NiCe AK
> Whats next on the list of tanks to do?


Thanks Pete-

I got to move some stock around next actually-My GT is starting to pick on my Eel-So is has gotta go....Gonna toss him into my 500 and bring my freddy home....

Other than that-I have been selling tanks recently-
*I'm getting ready to overhaul my reef tank* as well....Just makeing the setup's more simple I guess one could say...
[/quote]

"Overhaul the 500 into your reef tank" is how that should have been worded... ?

Looking great, and those are some monsters AK, great job and keep up the amazing work....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> NiCe AK
> Whats next on the list of tanks to do?


Thanks Pete-

I got to move some stock around next actually-My GT is starting to pick on my Eel-So is has gotta go....Gonna toss him into my 500 and bring my freddy home....

Other than that-I have been selling tanks recently-
*I'm getting ready to overhaul my reef tank* as well....Just makeing the setup's more simple I guess one could say...
[/quote]

"Overhaul the 500 into your reef tank" is how that should have been worded... ?

Looking great, and those are some monsters AK, great job and keep up the amazing work....








[/quote]

One day man----One day it will be a reef tank......But I believe an insane Piranha shoal will come first one this stock dies off----I figure my Pacu should last another 30 years or so...LOL

Thanks-It's not everyone's cup of tea-I understand that-----But I have enjoyed being able to raise the stock that I have.....

I'm pretty proud of my Pacu...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Looks real nice, too bad about the reflection problem, I'd love to see it all lit up.

As far as the pacu thing goes, I was never a fan until I met a guy local to me with a 1600 gallon pacu tank. Hi tank isn't much to look at from the outside, it's a home made but he's got 15 pacu ranging from 16-24+ inches in there and they really are amazing fish when they have room to swim and school. I've literally spent hours just sitting in front of his viewing window watching them play. They are actually very beautiful and interactive fish and are surprisingly intelligent. They also have some SICK teeth, he occasionaly throws in brazil nuts with the shell on and they crack the shell and eat the nuts!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> Looks real nice, too bad about the reflection problem, I'd love to see it all lit up.
> 
> As far as the pacu thing goes, I was never a fan until I met a guy local to me with a 1600 gallon pacu tank. Hi tank isn't much to look at from the outside, it's a home made but he's got 15 pacu ranging from 16-24+ inches in there and they really are amazing fish when they have room to swim and school. I've literally spent hours just sitting in front of his viewing window watching them play. They are actually very beautiful and interactive fish and are surprisingly intelligent. They also have some SICK teeth, he occasionaly throws in brazil nuts with the shell on and they crack the shell and eat the nuts!!


Thanks

I know it's shame on the reflection-I would love to show it more often.I actually have about 900 watts of light ontop too-So I can light it up pretty good....

I catch alot of grief from people on owning my Pacu...But alot of the time it's from people who have never owned one or have not kept them in the right inviroments (not saying mine is)...So I tend to not care so much now a days-But I take alot of pride in my guy-I know and understand what it takes to house just one-Let alone multiple.But after owning one-I can say that I am happy I choose to own one and try to provide it the best life I can-I'm sorry that I know one day he will outgrow my tank and I will have to uthanise him...But for the time being-I think he's happy-Or atleast continue's to show it.

It would be nice to see something like you speak of-But that wont happen here-I could sit and watch soemthing like that for hours as well.
Huge congrats to him.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Excellent tank and very nice pacu, that thing is huge!!







The pacu i saw at my local aquarium was 20''+ but was ugly as hell, all ragged and had bad cloudy eye









Just out of curiosity what are the dimensions of that beast of a tank?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Murphy18 said:


> Excellent tank and very nice pacu, that thing is huge!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks-
Mine is in perfect condition....

My bottom footprint is 6ft x 4 ft


----------

